# Help guys!Do you know what breed my puppy is?



## goosebump1988 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi everyone I just adopted this little cutie from the shelter, now the problem is even the folks from the shelter don't know the breed of this little cutie. Can anyone please tell me what breed this puppy is? I would really appreciate it if anyone could tell me, all i know is that it's a mixed. Many thanks.


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

No idea but gotta say what a cutie :001_tongue:


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Very very cute!

Looks like he has German Shepherd in him, but I'm not sure if I'm just thinking that because of his colouring.

I think we need to see more pics to be sure


----------



## Pinktoxicalien (Sep 4, 2013)

No idea- but he is totally gorgeous!


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Looks to have a touch of Boarder Terrier in him, and maybe Jack Russell, he won't be big you can tell, cute pup though:thumbup:


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

andrea 35 said:


> Looks to have a touch of Boarder Terrier in him, and maybe Jack Russell, he won't be big you can tell, cute pup though:thumbup:


I'm thinking this too :thumbup:


----------



## Adaskins (Jan 18, 2014)

Definitely jack Russell x. I would say there are two or three crosses in there eg J.Russel mum and dad a cross with a border terrier x yorkie. Lovely little chap, best wishes with him


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

LouiseH said:


> Looks like he has German Shepherd in him, but I'm not sure if I'm just thinking that because of his colouring.


They have recently discovered that the German Shepherd colouring (Black and Tan with dark saddle) is the same colour gene seen in many other breeds such as Hounds [eg. foxhounds, Bassets] and terriers [e.g Lakelands, Borders, Airedales].


----------

